# TPMS Malfunction indicator light... Help?



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

Slapped on my winter wheel/tire combo on the car yesterday. My car came with TPMS from factory but on this winter set, I didn't order the TPMS sensors. 
Needless to say, the TPMS malfunction light comes on the dash and beeps every time I start the engine. I know there aren't any problems with this but I would like to know what to do to get rid of the warning light and beep.
I have VAGCOM if it's needed.
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: TPMS Malfunction indicator light... Help? (yoonskim)*

The Audi TPMS doesn't use sensors. It's the passive version of TPMS that uses the ABS system to calculate the rolling diameter of wheels per axle. If you lose pressure, the circumference of the tire is smaller so it rolls faster than the other wheel on the axle and the ABS unit will detect that.
All you need to do is to reset the system by pressing the "SET" button for 2-3 seconds. There should be instructions in your Owner's Manual.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: TPMS Malfunction indicator light... Help? (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_The Audi TPMS doesn't use sensors. It's the passive version of TPMS that uses the ABS system to calculate the rolling diameter of wheels per axle. If you lose pressure, the circumference of the tire is smaller so it rolls faster than the other wheel on the axle and the ABS unit will detect that.
All you need to do is to reset the system by pressing the "SET" button for 2-3 seconds. There should be instructions in your Owner's Manual.

Are you sure about this? It may not be the case for the new 2008s. Tirerack clearly had sensors to be put inside the wheel before tires. I also tried pressing the button but no luck. Should I turn the ignition on (but not engine on) and press the button? Or with engine running? I've tried it with engine running but didn't get anything.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: TPMS Malfunction indicator light... Help? (yoonskim)*

The sensors Tire Rack sells is for active TPMS systems such as the one VW is using in the current GTI. The A3 doesn't use an active system (yet).
With the engine running, push the "SET" button for a count of 3. You should hear a tone and the warning indicator should go out when you release the button. You'll need to reset anytime you add air to the tires or make any radical changes.



_Modified by mike3141 at 4:04 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: TPMS Malfunction indicator light... Help? (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_The sensors Tire Rack sells is for active TPMS systems such as the one VW is using in the current GTI. The A3 doesn't use an active system (yet).
With the engine running, push the "SET" button for a count of 3. You should hear a tone and the warning indicator should go out when you release the button. You'll need to reset anytime you add air to the tires or make any radical changes.

Gotcha, I will try that when I get to the car after work.
Thanks Mike!


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: TPMS Malfunction indicator light... Help? (mike3141)*

yep, that's exactly right. I've got an '08 A3 SLine: driving out of the dealer, that damned light came on; I knew it was that TPMS system, and since the dealer had changed the wheels at my request before delivery, that's what made it go off.
Pressed that reset button just like you said, that cured it. Off to home I went.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: TPMS Malfunction indicator light... Help? (Alpha-3)*

This $hit doesn't work








I really don't know what's wrong but holding down the Set button doesn't do anything at all, on stand still, or on the go, nothing. All it does is it makes the light flash and beep.
Is there anyway to disable the whole TPMS system until summer time when I put my stock wheels back on??


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: TPMS Malfunction indicator light... Help? (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_The Audi TPMS doesn't use sensors. It's the passive version of TPMS that uses the ABS system to calculate the rolling diameter of wheels per axle. 

You mean the A3 TPMS doesn't use sensors, many other Audis do.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: TPMS Malfunction indicator light... Help? (judgegavel)*

True--I believe the A3 is in the minority with it's passive system.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: TPMS Malfunction indicator light... Help? (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Is there anyway to disable the whole TPMS system until summer time when I put my stock wheels back on??

You can disable it using a VAG-COM...not sure what the code is, but that's how people who retrofitted it in older models turn it on.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

yea abs system.....not to hijack your thread but maybe one day someone would like to help me finally activate my tpms that i hooked up about a year ago but never activated because i don't have a vag


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakkonvazn* »_i don't have a vag


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

This mofo is annoying as hell








Beeps and blinks constantly for 1 minute every start.
Then steady light on the dash.
If I press the Set button then, it beeps and blinks again for 1 minute and steady light on again.
Driver info display shows: Tyre Pressure! TPMS System Malfunction!
****!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Did you get it all figured out???


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_Did you get it all figured out???

Actually I'm waiting for Andy @ Ross-Tech to get back to me. I gave him all the info he requested me via VAGCOM.
It looks like either: 
1. 2008s DO have the active TPMS system (Sensors inside of wheels)
and/or
2. 2008s come with different TPMS module (well this is pretty obvious since it acts totally differently compared to older models through VAGCOM.
I was too lazy... I still need to go to my storage and check out my stock Titanium wheels and see if the valve stems are bolt type or just plain rubber sticking out of wheels type (this can tell me whether I have a sensor inside or not since that's how VAG TPMS sensors attach to the wheels.) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Yes, bolted in.... 08 A3 S Line 17" w/P6's








And last Friday when I read this post I got a warning about low air pressure. Checked it out and they were just cold....but when I went to reset after several tries I got a malfunction message on the DIS, weird. Hasn't happened since.... Stock wheels and tires.


_Modified by bbbobbb at 6:10 PM 11-18-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (bbbobbb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbbobbb* »_Yes, bolted in....
And last Friday when I read this post I got a warning about low air pressure. Checked it out and they were just cold....but when I went to reset after several tries I got a malfunction message on the DIS, weird. Hasn't happened since.... Stock wheels and tires.

THERE YOU GO!!!!
I assume you have an 08 as well? right?
OK, now maybe I should have listened to Tirerack?? Or maybe not... $300 sensors for temporary winter wheels... I don't think it's well worth it when I regularly check up on the tires all the time.
There's GOTTA be a way to disable the warning. I'm just patiently waiting for Andy @ Ross-Tech to get back to me. I sent him all the info he requested on saturday so he will get back to me tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes, 08 S-Line 17" w/P6's...sorry about that, I added this to the original post...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Good Info!!!!


----------

